# Lathe without variable speed worth it?



## greggas (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello all;

I am having trouble making up my mind on a lathe purchase so I thought I'd hit you all up for your opinion.

My Jet 1236 that I use for pens and other small projects is on the disabled list for a while and my Powermatic is too big for these.  Unfortunately this is my busy season and I need a lathe for pens, stoppers and ornaments so I have decided to buy a mini lathe ( since you can never have too many lathes  ). 

 I have looked at several with variable speed in the $ 400-450 range. The Woodcraft near my house is having a one day sale this weekend where a Rikkon mini can be had for $250 ( about $90 under usual price).   The catch is that the Rikkon has no variable speed, only a conveniently located door to access the belt and pulleys.  

I have never used a lathe without variable speed.  Do many of you use manual belt / pulley changing?  Will I regret saving 200 now only to rue the day?  I guess what I am trying to say is will I drive myself nuts with always having to stop and change speeds or do we really not do it that much with pens?

thanks for the therapy session in advance


----------



## ThomJ (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a PSI w/o VS, not an issue with me, it changes fast once I tossed the little door


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

I turn sand and finish as mach three. I haven't touched the speed lever on my lathe in a long time.


----------



## bricketts528 (Oct 12, 2010)

I use a mini lathe without V/S and only change the belt when using a friction Hut pen - which I don't use very often now.


----------



## phillywood (Oct 12, 2010)

Greg, if you can afford it buy  the VS, I have seen how easy it is to dial the speed you want VS stopping and changing belts.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 12, 2010)

How long are you planning to keep this lathe?

3 years?  That's 150ish weeks.  How many hours per week do you turn?  For me, now, about 5---so I will turn 750 hours or more on the lathe.  The difference is, say $150 for VS.  Is it worth twenty CENTS an hour to you??

It sure is to me.  (And I RARELY used it, until I started drilling on the lathe sometimes,   oh, and making peppermills--more drilling)

FWIW


----------



## geovtx (Oct 12, 2010)

While I totally agree that you cannot have too many lathes, I use a full size Jet 1442 and have had no issues.  Have you tried your powermatic?


----------



## greggas (Oct 12, 2010)

Ed;
you certainly win the award for best business minded answers ( not just this post) and I totally agree with you.....I just keep getting stuck on how often I buy things for this hobby / business and must have been hit with a rare streak of fiscal responsibility...I was also struck by the quality of the Rikkon vs the Jet mini when I saw them in person.

George;

My Powermatic is WAY to new to get CA glue, etc on. 
The real reason is that I have tow shops set up at my house.  My shop in the barn is where the big lathe is and where i turn the large items.  My basement shop ( AKA the Burl Cave) is where I keep my pen  and small item set-up


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Greg,

I have rarely regretted getting a feature I did not expect to use on machinery.  I have (when I was young) regretted saving $100, when I found out that feature would make my production increase.

All this assumes you are going to SELL your pens and therefore, RECOVER your costs, somehow.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ToddMR (Oct 12, 2010)

Personally I don't miss VS on my Jet 1014.  I always like getting things cheaper if I can.  So I would probably buy the Rikon myself.  I normally only have to drop the speed on mine when I am doing CA finish, and to be honest its such a quick process I do not think I lose that much time.  But yeah, if you are going to be doing a lot of turning on it then VS might be the best option for you.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 12, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> I have rarely regretted getting a feature I did not expect to use on machinery. I have (when I was young) regretted saving $100, when I found out that feature would make my production increase.
> 
> *All this assumes you are going to SELL your pens and therefore, RECOVER your costs, somehow*.:biggrin::biggrin:


 
Hey Ed ,  SELL your pens and RECOVER your costs ? can you elaborate on this Miracle ? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BigguyZ (Oct 12, 2010)

Since I do each step for several pens at a time, changing pulleys to go from drilling to turning, and then turning to finishing, is not a huge increase in time.

That said, unless you're strapped for cash, invest in a better unit and get the VS.


----------



## HSTurning (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a Jet mini w/o vs and an Excelsior VS.

I like the Jet more but I turn, sand and finish 1 speed from the top. (makes noise at top speed)
The VS was nice to play with at first.  You will have 3 lathes once you repair the 1236 Jet.  I set one up for turning.  The other would be for drilling, buffing or projects that use a different speed.  JMO


----------



## LarryDNJR (Oct 12, 2010)

Run my Jet 1014 on the second to highest setting for everything, works for me.


----------



## phillywood (Oct 12, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Greg,
> ...


Ed, must have the Midas touch, if he can recoup all of his cost.


----------



## HSTurning (Oct 12, 2010)

VS would be worth it im my opinion "IF" the vs went from 500-3900 but they dont its a range 500-1900, 1700-2700, 2200-3900 (something like that)  you still end up changing the belt.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a Jet 1014 non-variable speed and I Love it!
That being said, I wish I had the vs. 
I tend to set it at close to the highest speed and leave it there, however many operations would probably be better at a slower speed (such as apllying CA finish) and I don't always take the time to change the belts.


----------



## MatthewZS (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got a big Jet 1442 VS that has an aftermarket speed controller on it.  I can vary it all the way from about 400RPM all the way up to 4100something.  It also reverses.  It was a bit big for pen making.  It was like using a sledge hammer to drive a finish nail, so I purchased a little rikon on sale non VS.  Now while changing the belts is easy enough and never gives me trouble I can say in comparison I wish I'd spent the extra money on the VS.  Having it on another lathe, when I use the rikon I find myself constantly wanting to change the speed and when I can't I just settle with a sigh


----------



## dow (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello Greg,

I have that Rikon mini lathe that you're looking at.  It takes about 3-5 seconds to change speeds on it.  I use three speeds for pens:  The slowest one (430 RPM) for drilling, the fastest one (3900 RPM) for turning, and two steps down from the top (1810 RPM) for sanding and finishing.  As neat as a VS seems, I really don't think it would save me any time, since you'd still have to change belts to take advantage of the full speed range of the lathe (the Rikon VS uses three speeds instead of six).

Add to that the great Rikon support, and I think that you could do a LOT worse than the Rikon 70-100, especially at that price.  With the money that you save, you could buy the Rikon stand to go with it .  Ain't it fun to spend other people's money?


----------



## wolftat (Oct 12, 2010)

You can't go wrong with the Rikon lathe and at that price you can add the variable speed kit to it down the road if you want it. The customer service at Rikon is worth buying from them alone.


----------



## macsplinter (Oct 12, 2010)

I have the Ricon lathe and have no regrets. Belt change is fery easy when you need to.


----------



## dow (Oct 12, 2010)

Neil, I called that right about the speeds on the VS attachment, didn't I?  Don't you have variable speed within a range, with three ranges?  Let me know if I'm wrong, and I'll change my post above.


----------



## sgimbel (Oct 12, 2010)

+1 for Rikon


----------



## spnemo (Oct 12, 2010)

The Rikon is a great lathe.  I always opt for the simpler machine if it has everything I need (notice I said _need_ not want).  In this case, I think the non-VS is the best way to go because a simpler machine is usually easier to repair.  If I never had to change belts, then the VS would be the way to go.


----------



## greggas (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks to all for the feedback...it was very helpful to et your opinions


----------



## Rangertrek (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a Delta VS and use mult speeds as needed for what I am working at the time.  Go for the extra $ and the VS, to many options available to not have it.  I turn at both high and med speeds.  The  VS is the way to go.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 14, 2010)

I have the Rikon and it is really nothing to change the speed.  It is a very nice lathe for turning pens and other things like bowls, etc.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Two quick things. Not trying to give the Ricon a black eye, because the Ricon tools that I have used work better than some more expensive tools.

But, first if it is all about money , you can buy Ricon non VSI lathes for a few cents on the dollar on Craigs, EBay, et al. In fact, Woodcraft has to deep discount them to sell them.

Conversely, try to find a Jet 1014 VSI or Delta 46, used or discounted! They don't exist!

If you just want the cheapest thing out there to use for a while, then give away to a friend or relative, the Ricon may be the answer. But first check for "used". Frequently here, you can find them (with attachments) for under $100. They don't seem to hold resale value.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 14, 2010)

I used lathes for almost 40 years before I got a variable speed lathe.  For the last 5 years I have had a VS and some of my old belt changers.  I don't see all of the advantages of VS, in the time it takes to change a belt on a pulley I take that time to contemplate what I will do next.  I actually enjoy the short break.


----------



## fernhills (Oct 14, 2010)

I feel like Dogcatcher. I don`t see the need.


----------



## DBMyers (Oct 14, 2010)

I never own a VS lathe so I don't miss it. It takes about 5-10 seconds to change the speed on my Jet 1220, that is not a problem for me.


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 14, 2010)

I currently own a VS and a non-VS.  I feel that in selecting a lathe the VS is a nice convenience option, but certainly not a necessity.  Kind of like deciding between a standard or automatic transmission in a car.  Both work great,  one is more convenient, and improves resale value but costs more to repair also and has more that can go wrong with it.  Neither one makes the car drive any better than the other.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a Delta without the VS. And my dad has the Rikon you are talking about. Great little lathe that is very easy to change speeds on. I would save the cash for other fun tools. Takes just a few seconds to change belts.


----------



## 10ACTony (Oct 14, 2010)

dow said:


> Hello Greg,
> 
> I have that Rikon mini lathe that you're looking at.  It takes about 3-5 seconds to change speeds on it.  I use three speeds for pens:  The slowest one (430 RPM) for drilling, the fastest one (3900 RPM) for turning, and two steps down from the top (1810 RPM) for sanding and finishing.  As neat as a VS seems, I really don't think it would save me any time, since you'd still have to change belts to take advantage of the full speed range of the lathe (the Rikon VS uses three speeds instead of six).
> 
> Add to that the great Rikon support, and I think that you could do a LOT worse than the Rikon 70-100, especially at that price.  With the money that you save, you could buy the Rikon stand to go with it .  Ain't it fun to spend other people's money?



I'm new to this all, I had looked at several lathes, some with VS but I ended up buying the Rikon from a guy who had only used it on two occasions - it was like brand new. It only does take a few seconds to change speeds.  Compared to some of the other lathes I looked at this is by far the best.  BTW the lathe came with the bed extension and both stands for $350.


----------



## greggas (Oct 14, 2010)

*And the winner is..............*

Rikon by a nose!

You guys all gave great advise and it was funny how I kept going back and forth with my decisions but in the end  I went with the Rikon.

I was impressed with how easy it was to access the belt ( especially compared to the Jet) and started to lean towards Rikon.
When I realized that I would STILL need to change the belt  on the VS ( both Jet and Rikon) to get all of the speeds then I was really tilting to Rikon.
And when I was able to get the Rikon price down to $ 230 it was a done deal.
And like Neil said in his post at that price I can always affors to buy the VS conversion kit ( $80)...but I'll wait on that for now since I spent all the extra money on tools and wood (damn this is an addictive hobby/business)

thanks again !!:laugh


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 14, 2010)

"(damn this is an addictive hobby/business)" no truer words were ever spoken.


----------



## dow (Oct 14, 2010)

nava1uni said:


> "(damn this is an addictive hobby/business)" no truer words were ever spoken.



Yep.  He's doomed :biggrin:

Enjoy that lathe, Greg.  Now you get to quiz folks about whether to get a grinder and wolverine jigs or a tormek.


----------



## greggas (Oct 14, 2010)

dow said:


> nava1uni said:
> 
> 
> > "(damn this is an addictive hobby/business)" no truer words were ever spoken.
> ...



Too late Dow...already have both ( see quote above yours )


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 14, 2010)

I wasn't going to reply on this as you had lots and lots of good advice, but can't keep my fingers quiet...:biggrin:

I have both a Jet 1442 with the Reeves systems and an older 1014 that is the standard - change a belt for speed change -  not a real problem.. I can switch speeds in about 20 or 30 seconds... but my friend here in town has a 1014 with electronic variable speed and if I had my druthers, I'd druther have the EVS.  :biggrin:

Also as a side note... I do most of my turning on the 1442... including pens.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Pen lathe*

I have a vs pen lathe and it is handy....I change speeds often, probably because I can but I do drilling at low speed...turning at low until the corners are clipped off then high...finishing sanding at high, wet micromesh at a slower speed and shellawax finish at a high speed.  But, if you plan each operation for several pens at a time you wouldn't change that often.  My gut feel is that it is more of a convenience than a time saver, but then I'm never in a hurry anyway so I suppose I could do without.


----------



## corian king (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello All.Well I have a jet that is non VS and I never even thought about haveing to change the speed because I could do it so fast.BUT I recently bought a steel city with VS and I only got it because it was almost the same price as without.But now I find myself using the steel city more because it does have it.If I had to purchase another one I would make sure it had the VS.Just my thoughts.. Have fun!!!
JIM


----------



## jppensplus (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey--   I do't have a VS drive, but if I were buyig a lathe now, that would be one of the features I would want---and I would buy the Delta mini-lathe--


----------



## greggas (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm getting used to this lathe with no variable speed...heck for $230 I'd be o.k. with foot power.  It has taught me to keep my lather running faster during the shaping phase...should have been doing more of that I guess because I seem to get a pen done substantially quicker...funny how you learn things sometimes


----------

